# UPC barcode & barcode reader : help needed



## zpwnchen (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I'm not sure if the right place to ask for such help..

I'm planning to run my own business which is to sell food items. However, I have no idea how to make a custom food label which includes the ingredients, nutrition facts, price, etc. 

Do I need to buy label printer or barcode reader to scan and print the label?

How to register my items with the supermarket? I have zero experience in such tech.

I do appreciate your help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

You do not need a bar code reader to print a label, just a printer. You may want into check in to buying a label printer.

The UPC code will assigned by the store I think, to suit their needs.

Since I think you are in the USA, if you are going to try to sell home made food products, other than to the local "Mom and Pop" road side stand, there will all kinds of license requirements. The kitchen, in your house, probably will not make it. 

BG


----------



## zpwnchen (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you. 
Do you mean that the UPC code has to be assigned by the store first so that I can define the specific label/barcode to its own item and print the label later?

The label design has to be done by me? Can the barcode printer print the different label size as it's designed?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi

I was wrong , like the store assigning it, it something you apply for:

http://www.cummingsdesign.com/bar_codes101_UCC_App.htm

BG


----------



## GeoffWainright (Sep 10, 2009)

If you're selling any sort of products in a retail store you will need to purchase a UPC Barcode. You can simply purhcase one online at www.qualityupc.com
They will provide you with a vector file(digital format) of the barcode via email. 
Then you must have a label designer doctor up your label with all of the nutrition information, barcode etc. Trying to print entire product labels could be a bit less expensive if you have a professional do it instead of buying all the equipment yourself.


----------



## villafan (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for that link geoff. It has helped me no end. Im pretty new to making custom barcode labels so any help and advice is greatly appreciated. Keep up the good advice guys.

Thanks again


----------

